# Riding the Houston- Austin TX MS150 for the first time



## muralironaldo7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello All,

This is a totally new world for me. I have a friend who has MS and I wish to ride the MS 150 for the cause. This is my first time riding a bike and I have no experience what so ever. No training also. I wish to start training and ride the whole race on April 12. I guess it is enough time to train.

Just to give a background, I am not in the perfect shape but I play regular soccer at a competitive level. I do have some strength in my legs. I bike 3-4 times a week for about 10 miles on my mountain bike and finish it off anywhere between 40-43 mins. That is all the biking i am doing

Any coaching tips on how to train, lessons on riding a road bike, eating habits and anything relevant would be of great help and highly appreciated.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Go to the Houston MS150 website. They give you a ton of information including a 16 week schedule to get you through the ride.
I also recall that either the MS Society or some of the bigger teams have training rides prior to the event.
You should consider joining a team for as they provide extras that the unaffiliated rider doesn't get. Since I have a friend working for BP, I've ridden on their team for 4 of these rides. They really take care of their riders!
As with all events, your fun will depend largely on the weather. It was perfect in 2013.


----------

